

Vint Cerf: If you thought the internet was cool, wait until it goes space age - nickb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/aug/17/internet.google

======
zandorg
Classic site is 'Cerf's Up' (sic) which was fine before MCI/Worldcom went
belly up, now seems a sick joke.

<http://global.mci.com/ca/resources/cerfs_up/?SetLang=en>

